# French victories



## Yari (Mar 19, 2003)

I dont have anything against the French, but thought this was funny:

http://www.lizziegrubman.com/french_military_victories.htm

/yari


----------



## Aegis (Mar 19, 2003)

Neither do I, but here's another good one:

Google search for "French Military Victories"


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 19, 2003)

From the looks of it, the Frenchy military record does appear  pretty spotty...


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 19, 2003)

Hmmm.....They never do much fighting, but they always end up with a piece of land when they divide it between Britain and America and whoever lol


----------



## Seig (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hmmm.....They never do much fighting, but they always end up with a piece of land when they divide it between Britain and America and whoever lol *


That's because the drunks are running out of places to fall down.


----------



## Elfan (Mar 19, 2003)

See this thread:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6165


----------



## sweeper (Mar 19, 2003)

> The only navel victory that the French had in it's long history is the blowing-up of the Rainbow Warrior in New Zealand.



What the heck was up with that? What was their reason for sinking it?


----------



## Blindside (Mar 20, 2003)

While bashing the French is fun, lets not forget Napolean was French.  Sure he lost in the end, but he is considered one of histories great military commanders.

Lamont


----------



## Seig (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> *While bashing the French is fun, lets not forget Napolean was French.  Sure he lost in the end, but he is considered one of histories great military commanders.
> 
> Lamont *


He was also genocidal and a coward.
Genocidal-He turned grapeshot on unarmed civilians for demonstrating
Coward-Twice while a young officer in Africa, he hid from the fighting.


----------



## Elfan (Mar 20, 2003)

The sinking thing was the most recent "naval vicotry" not the only, unless the writer was diliberatly lieing instead of just selecting those things which prove his point.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Mar 20, 2003)

How many French men does it take to defend Paris?

None. Never been done before.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 20, 2003)

> He was also genocidal and a coward.
> Genocidal-He turned grapeshot on unarmed civilians for demonstrating
> Coward-Twice while a young officer in Africa, he hid from the fighting.



Well, that isn't genocide, that is however, a great example of being a murderer.

I didn't say that he a good person or that you should seek to emulate him.  All I said was that he is one of the great military leaders on record.  This thread is about military victories, and he stacked up way more than his fair share.

Lamont


----------



## Elfan (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan Napalm _
> *How many French men does it take to defend Paris?
> 
> None. Never been done before. *



Okay its not that hard to make fun of the French, Frenchwomen don't shave their legs damn it!, at least stick to something thats at least somewhat acurate.

"That joke was making the rounds at a political conference in Washington this weekend. It is a cruel and unjust jest. As Margaret Macmillan writes, in Paris 1919, 1.3 million Frenchmen  one out of every four between 18 and 30  died in the Great War (1914-1918), and twice as many were wounded fighting successfully to defend Paris. "

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=31002


----------



## Seig (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> *Well, that isn't genocide, that is however, a great example of being a murderer.
> 
> I didn't say that he a good person or that you should seek to emulate him.  All I said was that he is one of the great military leaders on record.  This thread is about military victories, and he stacked up way more than his fair share.
> ...


Lamont,
my point was this, he has a great many victories on record, because he oversaw what was recorded.  I used the term genocide because he had a habit of targeting his own people.  A lot of his "victories" were against unarmed civilains.  He was a very good tactitian, but a lousy leader.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Okay its not that hard to make fun of the French, Frenchwomen don't shave their legs damn it!, at least stick to something thats at least somewhat acurate.
> 
> "That joke was making the rounds at a political conference in Washington this weekend. It is a cruel and unjust jest. As Margaret Macmillan writes, in Paris 1919, 1.3 million Frenchmen  one out of every four between 18 and 30  died in the Great War (1914-1918), and twice as many were wounded fighting successfully to defend Paris. "
> ...



Haha. Face it. The French have never fought well since Napolean. The only respectable fighting forces France has, is....DRUM ROLL..... THE FOREIGN LEGION !!!!  LMAO!


----------



## sweeper (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *The sinking thing was the most recent "naval vicotry" not the only, unless the writer was diliberatly lieing instead of just selecting those things which prove his point. *



I think the writer was just poking fun (with something very sharp maybe)

but my question still stands, why did the french want to kill a bunch of hippies?


----------



## Elfan (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweeper _
> *I think the writer was just poking fun (with something very sharp maybe)
> 
> but my question still stands, why did the french want to kill a bunch of hippies? *



I searched google and was unable to come up with a satisfactory summary (Greenpeace is probably rather biased here).

Anyone have more informaiton?


----------



## Mike Clarke (Mar 21, 2003)

As I recall it had to do with Greenpeace putting the spotlight on the French using the south Pacific for their Nuclear Bomb tests?

It's interesting to note that this nation of little men have a chicken as their national emblem, and use roman numerals [becuase they would look silly using French Letters] , and invite tin pot dictators over from Africa for a chat while all the time trying to tell the free world to play nice with Saddam.

So what do we know?
Well, they don't mind resorting to a bit of state sponsered terrorism when it suits. And they like to wine and dine evil people.
but of course I'm talking of the politicians here, and the faceless paper pushers who scurry around behind the sceens.

We all have such gollum like creatures in our countries. Who amongst us can say we don't? :soapbox: 

Mike.


----------



## MartialArtist (Mar 22, 2003)

The Algerian Rebellion was not the first time a Western army was defeated since the Crusades (all of them).  Mongols?  Germans and Soviets?  The list is endless.


----------



## sweeper (Mar 23, 2003)

that's what I have heard about the rainbow warrior also, but did the french give an official reason?

Maybe I should just look up issues of the newyork times to find out..  seems kinda extreem.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan Napalm _
> *How many French men does it take to defend Paris?
> 
> None. Never been done before. *



Ahh, I say it takes a few *American* army and marine divisions...


----------



## Dennis_Mahon (Mar 23, 2003)

I don't suppose anyone heard of the Pro-American rally held in Normandy last week?  

Belive it or not, there might very well be a lot of French immigrants comming to the US this year- plenty of the French are sick of the Anti-Americanism and Anti-Semitism rife in France today (like this , this, and this ).


----------

